# Epson 1800 RIP



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

can anyone confirm if a DTG RIP based on the 1800 epson printers (DTG, Anajet, T-Jet) will work on a standard epson R1800 ? like fastrip, multirip etc..... ? to enable white printing?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not sure if I understand you 100% for sure or not, but an R1800 printer is basically the same whether it is a standard desktop printer or being used as a dtg printer. Both types of setup still use the standard Epson firmware. MultiRIP GP does have a dtg RIP version for the Epson R1800 printer. It will run both the T-Jet 3 and the Anajet dtg printers since they use the Epson R1800 printer as their engines. It "might" work on a DIY dtg R1800 printer. I use the words might because it comes down to how the printer was built. The software will work when the printer has been setup correctly. But can only do so much as the printer will allow it to.

I posted a page specifically about the MultiRIP GP software. Before downloading the software, please make sure that you read this page and watch the videos. Just like any RIP software, you have to know what the correct settings are before you will get the type of prints you want. Here are some links to help you out:
- MultiRIP GP Page - MultiRIP Direct-to-Garment Printing Software for dtg Printers
- Download MultiRIP GP - Download a free trial version of MultiRIP Hybrid & MultiRIP GP RIP Software
- Playlist of MultiRIP GP videos - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Feel free to ask any question you would like either in this post or via PM that has to do with the software. I just don't have the ability to answer questions about the machine side. Hope you can understand.

Mark


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i have read/seen the videos but was still unsure, thanks for the info. I guess until i actualy try i wont know, its on my todo/try list when funds allow.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. Just so you know you can try it out for free. It will just print a watermark across your design. But at least you will know whether it works for your printer or not. 

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello !
If you are looking for a good easy to use RIP check out: EUKON DIGITAL, INC. Technology for Fast Digital Color Textile Printing
They will send you a demo from their software - ask for Chris.
They have one for the R1800 - with white option.

Susanne


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

The FastRIP for the T3 is an 1800 and will work, the question is will it be the right ink configuration and volume of ink for your needs.

When doing DTG printing, we program the software to put down a lot of ink. But for example we have a driver for the 1800 that is used for FIlm separations and the ink volumes, screen and ink configurations are very different.
We have another one that drives an 1800 for solvent print and that is different again.

So will it work yes, but its unlikely to give you the results you want out of the box. The art is to tune the driver and or settings to the specific ink and substrate.

Best regards

-David


----------

